
Apple’s iPhone 7 Plus will reportedly have two rear cameras and 3GB RAM - abhi3
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/11/11658846/iphone-7-plus-rumor-dual-camera-3gb-of-ram
======
JustSomeNobody
Let's hope it really doesn't lose the headphone jack. I'm over Apple's
obsession with thin.

